# Uber Got Off Easy



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

NTSB found deceased victim Herzberg herself was partly responsible because she did not cross the street at a crosswalk

https://jalopnik.com/uber-got-off-easy-1839948349
NTSB Chairman, Robert Sumwalt, characterized his general approach. "Uber ATG has really embraced the lessons from this event, from this tragic event," Sumwalt said. "Uber has truly embraced those lessons and we want to encourage them to continue on that journey and we want others to learn from this as well."


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

How much money did they have to shell out all around . Victims , the driver , etc .
I’m sure even the driver got a few million to stay off the grid .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> *How much money did they have to shell out all around*


......It will be reflected in the Next round of Driver Earnings
Decrease and Missing Driver Tips

Drivers are Uber's piggy &#128055; bank
and Not even a Thank You card
from Khosrowshahi &#129656;&#129327;&#128299;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm excited to see self-driving cars handle the 100,000 people milling the streets of my local bar area. I think it's illegal NOT to jaywalk there.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm excited to see self-driving cars handle the 100,000 people milling the streets of my local bar area. I think it's illegal NOT to jaywalk there.


Yeah and they can throw up in the car to their delight. The car won't know someone barfed.

So blood on the bumper and vomit in the interior. Sounds like a blast &#128515;&#128077;


----------

